# Merlin and new puppy



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

What is the puppy doing when Merlin snaps at her? Our older dog couldn't cope with Meadow wanting her to be a loving mum, and as puppies don't understand doggy signals until they are about 20 weeks old, she didn't pick up Jenna's message to stay away. Puppies usually squeal before they are hurt, did Merlin back off at all when she did? You might find it helpful to keep them separated for periods of time, in the early days and only put them together under very close supervision for short periods. Lots of treats and goodies in this together time might help Merlin to see the puppy in a positive light! If they can be separated by a baby gate or puppy pen that is good because they can still see one another. Merlin also needs to get used to the puppy's smell as it will be strange to him, grooming them with the same brush can help with this. It took 2 or 3 months before we could leave Jenna and Meadow together for short periods in the same room without supervision. Meadow is now 7 months, can understand all of Jenna's signals, and ignores them at her peril! Jenna has never hurt her despite the growls and snaps, and will play happily for much of the time, when Meadow really pushes it J will put her in her place. Things will get easier as the puppy grows. One of the advantages for Merlin not becoming a mum/ dad substitute is that the puppy will make her primary bond with you rather than the other dog.


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Thankyou Von for your reply and advice.
The first time he growled and snapped at her was when she nipped him.
The second was when we think she went to get his chew he really went for her and she squealed and cried.
And tonight when my son put his food down she was near his dish and he viciously went to attack her.
We have tried all day to give him plenty of attention but he also growled and snapped at us when we just tried to hold him off hurting her and he actually bit my husband.
We are having to watch them all the time and to be honest she's been quite good not bothering him too much.
We have separated them quite a bit because Merlin does get tried easily and becomes grouchy - he as always been like this.
This behaviour from him is what I worried about when we decided to have another dog because he has shown this aggression with other dogs, but I thought it would help him by getting another dog.
So do I separate them a lot more and hope it gets better.
She is so small and I'm really worried that he is going to harm her.
I know people will say this is normal behaviour but he's really frightening when he snaps and shows his teeth.


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

This was yesterday when they first met


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Awww such a cute picture!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Minnie Jake is the same way with other dogs (and the same age as Merlin i think) We are taking him to puppy/teen class for that very reason.It is scary when they snap and lunge. Jake acts like a pit bull! 
I am sure it will get better. Von has excellent advice. I have been making myself wait on a new pup until Jake is two thinking I could avoid this very thing.
She is very cute and they look so good together. Hang in there.


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

A great picture! 

It sounds as though Merlin's first 'snap' was instigated unwittingly by the puppy, and after that he was 'getting in first'. 

We found chews etc were an absolute no no in the early days unless J and M were separated. We put Meadow in the puppy pen with her chew, and Jenna several feet away with hers.

When we fed them we made both of them sit a distance apart, put Jenna's food down first at one end of the kitchen, and then Meadow's at the other, both were given the command 'wait', and then 'take it' (Jenna was used to this, the puppy was learning). One of us stood between the two dogs to make sure there were no little sorties to each others bowl. We also put little bits of extra food into Jenna's bowl whilst she was eating.

It is hard work because you are trying to do two jobs - protect the puppy from the older dog, and the dog from the puppy with neither dog knowing what is expected of them; and all this without undermining their confidence and trust in you!

I'm sure other folk will be along to offer more advice, the behaviour you are describing is not unusual. One of the things we discovered during our journey through this phase was that Jenna, whom we had always thought of as a compliant, submissive and placid dog, was actually much more confident and in control than we had realised. We then had to work hard to really establish ourselves as pack leader in Jenna's eyes. We took control of all resources - food, toys, living space, praise by touch, eye contact, voice, and ensured that Jenna had to work and earn any of these. Because she had been such a placid soul, she had actually been getting away with an awful lot! Just an example - she had always been allowed out into the garden whenever she wanted, and would fly out as soon as the door was opened. That has changed, she goes out when WE think she needs to - she now sits on the step before the door is opened, and told to wait when the door is open until she is given the release word, which she only gets when she is giving eye contact. Both she and Meadow are brilliant at this now, and the reward for their good behaviour is that they can go in the garden! 

Apologies for long post, others will have further and better advice


----------



## roz (Oct 5, 2012)

ahh she is tiny, love the pic of them on deck. I totally understand we found it quite tough at first with our cockpoo pup and older lab who got fed up of the nipping etc. Poppy shows her teeth and gives a good bark when pushed to the edge but has never bitten her. And in time it has really improved thank goodness as more than anything felt sorry for my old dogs life being distrupted. They now sleep happily together, have the odd arugument over toys and when she play bites etc but loads better. Where in Nottinghamshire are you?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Gorgeous photo! I'm sure it will get easier! They are just learning about each other.


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

The only real problem we have had with him in the past is that when other dogs have come near him he's cried and squealed and hid behind our legs but as he's got older (maybe about 6 months old ) this has changed and he still hides behind our legs but now gets aggressive and lurches at the other dog showing his teeth.
I thought having another dog would change this sort of behaviour and help him learn to be around other dogs.
For the moment I'll just try and keep them separate for much of the time and just take it slowly.


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

roz said:


> ahh she is tiny, love the pic of them on deck. I totally understand we found it quite tough at first with our cockpoo pup and older lab who got fed up of the nipping etc. Poppy shows her teeth and gives a good bark when pushed to the edge but has never bitten her. And in time it has really improved thank goodness as more than anything felt sorry for my old dogs life being distrupted. They now sleep happily together, have the odd arugument over toys and when she play bites etc but loads better. Where in Nottinghamshire are you?


Hi 
I live in Sutton-in-Ashfield. Just off junction 28


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

One fun activity I did with both of them early on and we still play now because they love it was 'the name game'. I can't claim credit for it, I read about it on another forum. 

I would have a treat in my hand, and then have both dogs sit in front of me, then I would say their names in sequence looking at each dog as I said their name, eg Meadow, Jenna, Meadow,Jenna, Meadow the treat went to the dog whose name I finished with. This game helped Meadow to learn that her name wasn't Jenna too - she only got a treat when I ended with 'Meadow'. The game progressed so that I didn't look at either dog as I chanted their names, I only looked at the relevant dog when I said the last name. The next progression was to chant the names randomly eg Meadow, Meadow, Jenna, Meadow, Jenna, Jenna, Jenna - treat going to last name called. They absolutely adore this game, I love it as well because I have two rapt pairs of eyes looking fixedly at me waiting to see who I will name last, they look so sweet!


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Minnie said:


> The only real problem we have had with him in the past is that when other dogs have come near him he's cried and squealed and hid behind our legs but as he's got older (maybe about 6 months old ) this has changed and he still hides behind our legs but now gets aggressive and lurches at the other dog showing his teeth.
> I thought having another dog would change this sort of behaviour and help him learn to be around other dogs.
> For the moment I'll just try and keep them separate for much of the time and just take it slowly.


From what you describe, Merlin's aggression stems from fear, which I'm sure you know! It would help if he feels he can absolutely trust that you will protect him. What you could try when another dog comes near him or approaches him is to lead him away from the dog and as he walks away with you praise him. He will be giving signals before he dives behind your legs, probably turning his head to one side, or curving away from the dog, lead him away as soon as you see the signal. As he becomes more confident that you will protect him, it is likely he will feel a bit braver about getting closer to the other dog. 

If you have any spare time between looking after your family and the two dogs you might find Turid Rugaas's book 'On Talking Terms With Dogs - Calming Signals' helpful. It's quite a short book, and easy to read, with practical advice. We found it immensely helpful in understanding the communication going on between Jenna and Meadow, (and other dogs too). The book helped us to make better decisions about what to do in all sorts of situations.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I have the hiding behind the legs thing with Max and other dogs.....but I have Mandy too and she loves to meet new dogs, as a consequence Max is getting braver and hiding a lot less. I also did and sometimes still do the feeding separation thing. Standing guard between them. It's mainly to stop Mandy eating Max's food as Mandy is very food orientated.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

What a cute pic!

Biscuit used to snap at Honey when we first got her - either when she entered his space or got close to a chew/food. A couple of times he has really snapped at her making her shriek in terror but it has got better as time has gone on. She still creeps by him and often rolls on to her back next to him but they both seemed to have learnt how to get on with each other and he now just gives her more of a grumbly growl, rather than a snap, which is enough to make her back off.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Von you are my guru today. I just bought the book for my nook. My trainer is having me work on putting and keeping Jake in a sit. (which he is very good at) When we see a new dog approaching he said I can put Jake in the sit and then begin praising him and telling him to be easy. This leads into allowing a quick "meet" and then "let's go" and walk him away. 
Today my friend stopped by unexpected with his Grey Hound. Jake was unhappy but he did not lunge. He barked and circled while Roddy completely ignored him and then he calmed down. After half and hour of watching Roddy Jake finally started his play bow. 
Anyway I am going to be getting all the advice I can from you and Minnie as Merlin's training as a big brother progresses.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Ah, she is so cute, congratulations on your new addition! What did you name her? She looks so tiny in the picture compared to Merlin. 

Try not to panic, it really is early days. Von has already given some great advice and definitely agree on removing any potential source of conflict (e.g. chews, food etc.) Obi and Roo spent 3 days apart before he was ready to start making contact with her. When he did decide to try and approach in a friendly way she was growling at him! I was thinking "on no, what have I done". By day 5 they had made proper contact and the friendship grew from there. For some dogs it's instant, others need time. With your help and guidance they will work out it between themselves and then you will be able to relax. I'm just finishing Turid's book about calming signals and it really is an eye opener. It won't give you any direct answers but it will help clue you on understanding how your dogs are feeling and help you make better decisions.


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

After much deliberation and going through about 200 names we have chosen Bess
We thought it went well with Merlin.

We have decided to be tougher with Merlin today after yesterday's behaviour from him.
Making him sit and not jump on her and not letting him steal her toys.

She didn't eat anything after her breakfast yesterday and didn't drink any water at all.
But today she is eating a little and drinking but really bad runny poos. 
Yesterday she seem to sleep all day but today she's a lot livelier

Still can't believe how small she is !!!


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Just a pic until I can get a better one


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh so cute!
Bess is scrumptious and I'm sure that Merlin will fall in love with her too. 
Hang in there, it will get better. 
Take Merlin out for a lovely walk and remind him that he is still your boy! 
Hard luck with the foul weather - it would be lovely to be able to take them both out in the garden, but don't suppose that is much of an option what with rain, wind and worse on the way!


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Bess is beautiful! Things will improve Minnie, it's very early days yet. 

I found doing a recap on 'ordinary' training with Jenna away from the puppy helped, so that she didn't always see the pup as the reason for being put in her place. It helps to be very matter of fact with the older dog, and try not to let emotion get in the way. I found this particularly hard at first as Meadow was so small, and it was difficult to get the thought that Jenna should know better out of my head. Very silly of me, Jenna is a dog and doesn't think like that! The more matter of fact we were with Jenna, the better it was, and she enjoyed the undivided attention of recap training. 

Hang in there!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Bess you are beautiful :hug:, Merlin will fall in love with you soon enough.


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Von you are my guru today. I just bought the book for my nook. My trainer is having me work on putting and keeping Jake in a sit. (which he is very good at) When we see a new dog approaching he said I can put Jake in the sit and then begin praising him and telling him to be easy. This leads into allowing a quick "meet" and then "let's go" and walk him away.
> Today my friend stopped by unexpected with his Grey Hound. Jake was unhappy but he did not lunge. He barked and circled while Roddy completely ignored him and then he calmed down. After half and hour of watching Roddy Jake finally started his play bow.
> Anyway I am going to be getting all the advice I can from you and Minnie as Merlin's training as a big brother progresses.


Donna, I am very flattered, I've never been called a guru before! There are a lot of things I get wrong, too - I'm not sure that that is allowed in guru status!

I hope you enjoy the book and find it helpful, you have to interpret things a little to suit your own circumstances. Your trainer's advice is interesting if you consider it in the light of calming signals - getting Jake to sit and stay as a new dog approaches will send a very strong calming signal to the approaching dog, who is then likely to respond in a calmer manner him/herself. This in turn will help Jake to feel more confident. Then by leading Jake away after a quick greeting rather than prolonging it, and praising him for his good behaviour Jake will learn over time that you will protect him, and he doesn't need to protect himself.

Glad you were safe through the snowstorm, don't envy you the shovelling!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Well getting to learn from your mistakes makes you a guru in my eyes 
I really want to get another puppy and hubby really does not. If I do it and I can't bring peace to the house he will be so unhappy with me. (and I won't blame him) 
We got SO lucky with Jake. (aside from his social issues) he is just so easy, almost perfect. He almost never barks. He is not a biter or chewer. He keeps all his toys pretty much intact, though well loved. He sleeps good and potty trained very well. He is playful when we want him to be but willing to wait quietly when we are busy. I feel like we won the dog lottery considering we are both really cat people. My hubby does not want to mess with fate. 
I feel like wow I love having a dog so much I want two!!! I just have to make sure I can make it all work.


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

Oh Minnie Bess is so gorgeous. Sorry to hear about the problems you are having. Just hang on in there,in another few weeks you won't be able to part them. Shame about all the bad weather we are having, it makes it worse for house training and them running on the garden playing together x x


----------

